# الخلايا الشمسية



## المطوري (22 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اين يمكن(في الأنتر نت):33: معرفة اسعار الخلايا الشمسية وانواعها والشركات المصنعة لها؟ مع التقدير


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 أبريل 2007)

أخي المطوري سوف أدلك على مكان لشرائها مباشرة وليس من الانترنت ، كما يمكنك التصال بالشركة ولو عبر الانترنت لشراء ما تريد .....
فقط قل أين موقعك ؟ وستلبى جميع طلباتك ............. إليك ما تريد :
الرابط : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19566&page=5
كما يمكنك متابعة جميع المشاركات بالكامل حتى تحصل على المعلومات التي تريدها ......وفقك الله


----------



## سنان محمود (6 أبريل 2007)

تحيه :31: اخي يمكن ان تجد ماتريده على موقع _NUMBER ONE SOURCE, LTD_


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أبريل 2007)

لقد تمتعت جداً بالتجوال في أرجاء هذا المنتدى الفسيح ....
ولكنني استغربت بعض الظواهر التي لا تبتعد كثيراً عنها في المجمتمع العربي في كل أقطاره : 
1- الحماس الشديد في البداية الذي مايلبث أن يزول تدريجياً ( فقاعة )
2- الأسئلة المتكررة من الزملاء الذين لا يقرؤون جميع المشاركات والإجابات عنها .
3- الكثير من المعلومات المنقولة ، و غير المفهومة ، وكأن ليس لدينا عقول تفكر .
4- الانبهار بكل المنجزات الحضارية الغربية رغم أن معظمها كان منجزات إسلامية.

الحمد لله


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أبريل 2007)

سبحانك اللهم مالك الملك تؤتى الملك لمن تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 يوليو 2007)

لقد وصلت ألواح C I S إلى الأسواق.........


----------



## الحجاج (7 سبتمبر 2008)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ) [البقرة/286]


----------



## eng=moh (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الجهد المبذول


----------



## eng=moh (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على ااجهد المبذول


----------



## صقر عسقلان (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور علي المجهود


----------



## الخـفوق (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية على الموضوع شالمفيد ..​


----------

